# Hello From Maryland!!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome, Sammie! 

I used to go to EMT Training, so can imagine Paramedics program being 10 times more intense (I decided EMT was enough for me :wink: ). 

What county are you in? What riding do you do?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Sammie 
I'm in Maryland too. I was wondering if a thread like this would open up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to live in Maryland. Lovely state.


----------



## RiseAbove (Jun 19, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Welcome, Sammie!
> 
> I used to go to EMT Training, so can imagine Paramedics program being 10 times more intense (I decided EMT was enough for me :wink: ).
> 
> What county are you in? What riding do you do?



Haha you're telling me!!! Took me two months to get my EMT certification. It's going to take me darn near two years to finish up my Paramedic Certification. It's no joke, and definitely not easy. I'm going to school in Delaware, so I'm currently training in two of the counties there(Kent and Sussex). I really really like Sussex, so much so that I'm looking at places to buy there.

I have been training hunters since I was 10, but got into dressage when I lived in Germany. So kind of bouncing back and forth right now. Jewel is my Hunter/Jumper horse, Dani has only been off the track for a year and a half, but will be sending her to a dressage barn to get a good foundation on the flat. I need her to get her balance before I even think about putting her over fences. Her son Levario has some time to prove to me as to what direction I wish to direct him to. But regardless, he will get quite a solid foundation in dressage so his flat is point on.


----------



## RiseAbove (Jun 19, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Hi Sammie
> I'm in Maryland too. I was wondering if a thread like this would open up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha what do you mean?


----------



## RiseAbove (Jun 19, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I used to live in Maryland. Lovely state.


Yeah I like it here. I live just over the Delaware line.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Sammie! Welcome!

I grew up around EMT's, Paramedics and Firefighters as my mom was an EMT-B for the majority of my childhood. Still have a deep passion for that field, but I know it isn't what I -really- want to do. Fun to have friends who are in the field though!

I am currently in PA, about 3 hours from Delaware. We need a Mid-Atlantic HF get together, it seems!

Welcome!


----------



## RiseAbove (Jun 19, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Hi Sammie! Welcome!
> 
> I grew up around EMT's, Paramedics and Firefighters as my mom was an EMT-B for the majority of my childhood. Still have a deep passion for that field, but I know it isn't what I -really- want to do. Fun to have friends who are in the field though!
> 
> ...


Haha sounds like a plan to me


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

RiseAbove said:


> Haha what do you mean?


There is a Hello from DC thread and a Hello from Virginia thread  figured we were next
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiseAbove (Jun 19, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> There is a Hello from DC thread and a Hello from Virginia thread  figured we were next
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha that's too funny!!!


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Sammie! (I'm the "Hello From DC thread, haha!) Welcome to the group! My name is Stephanie and I'm from Washington, DC. I have a lot of family in all parts of Maryland, and actually went to school in Brandywine. My dad was a firefighter/EMT in the District for 20 years, so that profession is definitely close to my heart. If you're ever in the area it would be great to meet you  Steph


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love Maryland! My horse is there right now.

Welcome


----------

